

Yakatee: Public chat, but only with people using the same WiFi AP/Router - bkudria
http://yaketee.com/

======
omergertel
Are we going to see many ChatRoulette types of products coming out now?

~~~
bkudria
This isn't quite like CR. It's persistent, and it's not only 1-to-1.

